# Why is it so hard to find a job in Perth?



## Dezh

Hi,

I am a recent graduate with 2 master degrees in Landscape architecture and urban design. I also have a background in graphic design. I moved to Perth 6 months ago and I can't find a job. I have been sending out my CV like crazy, but no luck.
Any tips or suggestions are more than welcome.

Thanks in advance,
H.


----------



## kenny7715

Ive been looking for painting and decorating jobs. No luck neither! The *booming* days are over i guess!


----------



## Nelly87

Australian unemployment is at an all time low according to the news so I'm pretty sure it's not just you and not just Perth  here in Melbourne we're struggling, too. 

Strangely enough my Australian partner has had a harder time finding work than I have, partially because I got lucky enough to find a job specifically marketed to a Dutch person with customer service experience which didn't offer a whole lot of competition for me. He is still looking and I am working night shifts now. 

He is a machine operator/process worker/labourer and he just hasn't been able to break in anywhere. Most ads just turn out to be agencies wanting his details so they can cash in at the government for having another person registered at their agency. It's pretty depressing...


----------



## kenny7715

I guess soon (very soon) they will be capping working visas due to unemployment levels ?


----------



## Nelly87

I'm not sure if there will be visa consequences, if this keeps up maybe, but hopefully this is just a short "dip" in a generally good job market. Hopefully!


----------



## kenny7715

But australia has more sence than europe (i hope) and wont get i to a ressesion like were in, and everybody finding work. Used to be able to walk into jobs now theirs thousands of applicants per job with so much decent choice only a top dog gets the jobs. Hopefully oz isnt going to be that bad.


----------



## AORaCC

Get a copy of the yellow pages and open to landscaping and start calling!


----------



## AdamJ

Hello,

A friend of mine has been living in Perth for 1,5 years and he hasn't found a job yet which fits into his profession. Actually he was a HR manager in Hungary and he has relevant experiences at HR field.
He knew that it would be challenging to find any kind of HR job, and he tried himself as an unskilled worker immediatelly arriving to Perth. He was lucky because his flatmate helped him to get a parttime job at an event center, his job was about controling car traffic in the parking area and moving different accessories for concerts, events.

After few weeks he got forklift driving licence and started as a part time forklift operator, it wasn't so benefitial due to few working hours that he got.
Than he got a temporary job at a government company and worked there as a payroll assistant in part time as well. It was much better than being a forklift operator but unfortunately he had to leave the company when the contract overdued, however the employer was very satisfied with his performance.

He has been working at the event center from the beginning and proved his suitability several times in several positions. Now he is a supervisor (of course in part time). He has to work at least 6 days/week.

Another friend mentioned, everyone should call the agent before applying a job. 50-60% of the agent don't answer the phone or listen to their voicemail at all, but the remaining part do and you will have remarkably better chances to be invited for a personal interview.


----------



## AORaCC

That's why you need to speak to someone regards resumes and best application methods.


----------



## AORaCC

I have worked for 5+ years getting people on welfare payments into employment and working with employers from all industries, my best was 20 people in 30days.


----------



## AORaCC

Adamj - You will find he is not expressing in detail his experience in the field and not relating his knowledge to include Australian society.


----------



## AORaCC

So for example he may have a business degree but that's from his previous experience in a different country, idealistically to build rapport with an employer you should mention how you have research the Australia business code of practise, OH&S laws, policy and procedures, Australian standards, interpersonal skills etc in the cover letter.


----------



## AORaCC

*Finding employment effectively*

Tips and tricks to finding employment today

80% of vacant positions are not advised. Why? It cost employers on average $650 for an advertisement on seek.com, an given our economy, today's budget control in many companies, business and departments are tightly regulated.

Where do you find these vacant unadvertised positions? 
Yellow pages, white pages, networking with friends and family.

Before calling the business, do some research through Google or LinkedIn to find out the person you need to speak to for a small business you would be looking to speak with the manager, for a larger business you would be seeking HR Manager.

To get around the lovely receptionists I tend to state on the first call 'hi is Karen available please' this being the name I obtained from the research, this enables the receptionist to advise me if they still work there, generally not, this when you have the opportunity to ask 'who has taken over Karen's position please?' Excellent work now you have the name of the person you are seeking.

Leave it a few days and call back asking for the correct person, if receptionists asks what it's regarding, I generally say 'I am returning a miss call' this way the receptionist does not question you, by the time you are speaking with the manger, he would be mind boggled trying to think about the mag he didn't leave. Do not worry this works to your advantage, why? Psychologically on average it takes a person 7 time of hearing or seeing your name, to become remembered.

So the method I use to obtain the most contact as possible is as follows..
1. Making contacting 
- if they have a position obtain email address
2. Send through resume 
3. Calling or emailing to confirm receival of resume 
4. Missed calls are good as it brings you to the mind of the manager 
- just make sure you call back
5. Leave it three - four days if you have not heard back
- then call back and enquire as to whether they are available for an interview
6. If your not suitable for the position ask 'if you don't mind me asking are aware of anyone else who would be seeking a dedicated hard working individual such as myself?' - they often are aware of vacancies within their industry.

Taking initiative and using these devices (yellow pages, white pages etc) shows employers you think outside the square, you will go the extra mile to achieve your goal, your ability to research.

What to say when approach these people? Please refer to additional attachment 'guide to telephoning employers'


----------

